# LapBand Surgery Progress



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I had Lap Band surgery on 12/28/12 and to date I have lost 30lbs! It's been a wonderful experience so far and I'm extremely happy with my decision. I was terrified at first but since it's not a 'permanent' thing it isn't as scary. I say it's not permanent because you can have it removed if it doesn't work well with your body. 

Right now it's almost like I dont have a band at all because I'm due for a fill (fluid added to my band to expand it, therefore shrinking the opening of my "stomach pouch" and making it smaller causing me to be full quicker) and food passes through the band quickly instead of causing me to become full quickly. So I'm on a bit of a plateau with the weight loss right now. I'm eating healthy and exercising to maintain my current weight and hopefully lose a few more pounds.

With this 30lbs drop I've had so far I feel amazing! I've done things I've never done before, like run 2 miles non-stop and feel confident in my body. 

I still have a long way to go! Right now I'm at 246lbs and my goal weight is somewhere around 160lbs. I have a fill on March 13th so that should re-boost my weight loss again.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That is awesome, much kudos to you, I'm to scared to go down that route, as well as to cheap 

What does your daily diet look like, do you have to be careful to eat enough to get all the nutrients that you need?


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I pretty much eat what i want, The main thing they're concerned about is you getting enough protein. I take a daily multivitamin as well. 

When I get my fill, I'm sure I will have to pay closer attention to what nutrients I'm getting because of the smaller amount of food I will be consuming.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow! That's amazing. I'm dying to get that done, maybe once I'm all done with school and stuff. =\
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

There's been something I've been wanting to ask in regards to these surgeries, and I hope you won't take any offense.

But what about excess skin? Surely losing weight that rapidly would leave a lot of loose skin. My sister recently lost a heck of a lot due to illness and, although she looks great to the outside world, she feels horrible because of the skin.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

It really depends on how fast you lose the weight. Of course if it's extremely rapid then your skin doesnt have time to catch up and is saggy. But the Lapband isn't really designed for extremely rapid weight loss. Most people who are banded take over a year to loose their excess weight, giving their skin plenty of time to adjust. 

Although there are cases where people drop their weight super quick. I'm sure they do have excesses skin but there are ways you can tighten your skin back. Staying hydrated and using creams, vitamin E and exfoliating the dead cells off can all help. As well es eating healthy and exercising.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I go in next week for a fill on my band! I'm really excited because lately it's almost like having nothing there at all. I can eat pretty normal amounts of food right now. 

I'm still eating very healthy though! And, I have to say, doing something you know is good for you makes you feel good about yourself. Which in turn makes you want to do better for yourself even more. I used to eat things like McDonald's or other fast food a couple times a week, but I haven't had that in nearly 4 months! I do allow myself to have treats from time to time but I treat myself with real food like a dinner at a nice restaurant. 

My main issue that I need to stop is drinking beer. I'm 22 and still in that going out to bars stage of life. And, well, I just love beer! Lol. I rarely get drunk but I do have a couple beers every weekend night. And that's a lot of useless calories I'm putting into my body. Also, I'm a dark beer person , so there's even more calories. 

I think that after my fill I'm going to try and cut alcohol out of my diet. I want to be the best I can be and alcohol isn't going to help me get there. 

I'm thinking I might start posting some of my favorite healthy recipes on here...What do yall think? Would you like to see them?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I think we should have a separate thread for god healthy recipes:wink:

Glad to hear it is all going well, how much or a procedure is having a fill?


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

It's not that much of a procedure from what I understand. This will be my first one so I can only tell you what the doctors have told me. 

But basically I have an access port under my skin that connects to my band. They doctors will take a syringe filled with a saline solution and inject that into the port which will fill the band up causing my stomach opening to become smaller. The area of stomach above the band is known as the pouch, it can contain about 4 ounces of food. The tightened band will allow the pouch to fill up on small amounts of food sending signals to your brain that you are full and satisfied.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

So kind of like any other shot then, no need to get knocked out?


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Nope, no need to get knocked out! Thank goodness. lol.


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

Don't be aggressive with your fills. I would suggest no more than 1cc for the first fill. 

For the fill the doctor will have you lie on your back and feel for the port. Once they find the port there is a rather long, but not to big needle that they stick in. You will feel slight pressure and the typical needle *****. The doctor should pull on the syringe to make sure there is in deed no fluid already in the band from the surgery. As they will put fluid in to check the function of the band and the placement. 
Once they put how ever much fluid they are going to put in. They usually have you sit up and sip a little water. 
I can tell you once you start to have restriction you can feel everything go down. Feels a bit weird, but you get use to it.
Also, once you have the fill be very cautious of what and how you eat things chew, chew, chew. 
I don't know if you have had anything stuck yet, but trust me you will know it and there is only one way to relieve the pain.

Sounds like things are going very well for you. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I haven'T had anything stuck to the point of vomiting yet, but I have had things stick where it was kinda painful and I had to wait a bit for the food to go down.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Got my first fill on Tuesday! It was only 1cc added. I am 5lbs lower than what my monthly goal was so I'm really excited about that. I'm going to try and aim for 10lbs lost a month. I feel like another cc or 2 will get me into the "green zone" and I'll really start dropping wight. 

Way excited for the future!


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

Great. Wait a month and see how you feel. If you still feel like you could have more restriction then get another cc. Like I said take it slow. Some doctors if your losing will make you wait longer for a fill. Keep up the great work. And listen to your body.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Thank you!


----------

